# PFD'S WHATS BEST?



## whereandwhen

Anyone have an idea of where in the gold coast to get a good cheap PFD? 
Or does anyone have a second hand one for sale?


----------



## jokinna

How cheap is cheap?

Do you really want a 2nd hand PFD?

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/boat ... px?id=4361















http://www.binksonline.com.au/store/category114_2.htm








http://macleanoutdoors.net.au/index.php ... life-vests


----------



## whereandwhen

so whats the most practical PFD ? And i have seen post where people have purchased a vest and it is to big or small. Thats what i mean by second hand.


----------



## jokinna

stoloquist or ultra sportfish


----------



## Feral

If you want to wear one all the time Anaconda might still have their inflateable PFD's on sale for $69. Worth checking out. I wear one all the time and dont even notice it is on.

If you just want one to carry to put on in case of trouble, its hard to beat a $16 blockie, very easy to get on when in trouble and they do the job. Also cheap as chips top replace when it gets damaged, rots or gets the 2 day old pilly bait spilled on it!

Vest ones I reckon you really have to try on, people are all different shapes and sizes, you might be lucky and be a regular shape, but you might not! if you want to pick up a good vest one second hand, find someone who sells them new and go try them on, work out which one you like and keep an eye out for one. When trying them on be aware of how high they are in the back, some of the boat and PWC type ones are quite low in the back and might annoy you rubbing on the kayak seat.


----------



## Buff

With Feral on the inflatable PFD as in SA we are required by law to wear on all the time and the one I have you just don't notice its on unless its a stinking hot day, but then anything is going to be uncomfortable.

The $16 blockie is a cheep alternative but if its stuffed under a hatch it might meet legal requirements (depending on what State you live in) but its going to be difficult to get out in an emergency and that's what there for.

Best advice don't go cheep and think you will never need it, go comfortable and wear it as you never know when that rouge wave or mad stink boater will pounce ;-)


----------



## whereandwhen

Cheers guys, 
I will go into the shop this arvo and and see what i can find.


----------



## Samboman

I'm with Buff, inflatables are the go...... a little dearer but more comfortable 

*****


----------



## jokinna

http://www.blue-earth.biz/accessories.aspx?sub_id=10


----------

